# Football teams



## greavesy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all. I'm moving here permanently in January from Manchester. I play football for a local side and really want to continue playing 11 a side and or 5 a side. 
Could anyone give me details of clubs or do any of you play for a team and looking for players? Obviously I am looking to train initially and wouldn't expect a start straight away. But any help or info would be much appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Dubai Amateur Football League might be something you could be interested in 

Home Page :ubai Amateur Football League


----------



## greavesy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea I have google too but I am looking for personal recommendations. Places where teams play etc?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi mate,

I'm moving out in January too, and i'm also looking to play for a team out there. Let me know if you find anything. You City or United? 

James


----------



## greavesy (Dec 6, 2011)

United! How about you and where from? What's bringing you over? I'm over here at the moment until Friday and then back for Christmas. Do you have accommodation sorted yet?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

greavesy said:


> United! How about you and where from? What's bringing you over? I'm over here at the moment until Friday and then back for Christmas. Do you have accommodation sorted yet?


Oh, sorry about last night - a dark day for your club. Oh well, at least City went out too. I'm living in Shepherds Bush at the moment, though i'm originally from Crawley (you were a bit lucky to beat them in the FA Cup last year). I'm a Spurs fan, so i'm pretty happy at the moment  

I'm moving out in mid Jan to work as a Copywriter. The company are putting me up in a hotel for the first month, so i can sort accommodation out when i get there, though i also know a couple of people out there who are giving me recommendations of where to live. 

I've never been to Dubai. You obviously like it? What will you be doing out there? 

I'm looking to play for a team when i'm out there too, and will probably head out to watch a lot of the games.


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Jay_Dee said:


> Oh, sorry about last night - a dark day for your club. Oh well, at least City went out too. I'm living in Shepherds Bush at the moment, though i'm originally from Crawley (you were a bit lucky to beat them in the FA Cup last year). I'm a Spurs fan, so i'm pretty happy at the moment
> 
> I'm moving out in mid Jan to work as a Copywriter. The company are putting me up in a hotel for the first month, so i can sort accommodation out when i get there, though i also know a couple of people out there who are giving me recommendations of where to live.
> 
> ...


Hi Gents

I recommend going to a football match here but I'm pretty sure you won't want to go to many afterwards. The standard here is not what we're used to in the UK. It's very slow and some of the finishing is hillarious!

It depends on what you're looking for and what level you can play at. There's a pretty good standard of Vets football (35+) which suits me just fine. If you're younger and fitter then there are some decent teams, Safa FC have 3 sides that play in the amateur leagues here so just google amateur football and you'll get the links up. Most of the games are played at the Rugby stadium which is about 40kms out of Dubai so not exactly on the doorstep.

Trust this info helps and good luck in Dubai.


----------



## greavesy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea not the best time for united. Probably a good time to get away! I'm 25 so vets teams is a bit old for me but thanks for the info. 
I'm moving with my mrs who has been promoted to her offices out here. I have an interview with a company when I get back in jan. 
Been over for two weeks and go home today. Then back in the new year. It's really cool looking forward to gettin back. Will have to visit the rugby park then thanks for that. Any more recommendations anyone can offer in the mean time then let me know. Cheers


----------



## skp25 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi

Do you have any details of where I might get in touch with some of the vets teams out here ?


----------



## CanYou (Dec 11, 2011)

Will follow up in January to see if you need any more players - thanks



Willsy1 said:


> There's a pretty good standard of Vets football (35+) which suits me just fine..


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

We play 5's on a Thursday evening if you guys fancy it. Just get in touch when you arrive.

Cheers
JP


----------



## skp25 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Football*



JPC said:


> We play 5's on a Thursday evening if you guys fancy it. Just get in touch when you arrive.
> 
> Cheers
> JP


Hi JP

What time and where do you play....I'd love to get a game.

S


----------



## greavesy (Dec 6, 2011)

Definitely. I'll play for sure. I'm back on 2nd jan so are you playing all the way through or startin back in the new year? If so when? And where? Cheers


----------



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

JPC said:


> We play 5's on a Thursday evening if you guys fancy it. Just get in touch when you arrive.
> 
> Cheers
> JP


Hey just saw this... My partners been looking for somewhere to play and would be interested... When and where?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

JPC said:


> We play 5's on a Thursday evening if you guys fancy it. Just get in touch when you arrive.
> 
> Cheers
> JP



Hi,

I'll definitely be in touch. Thanks mate. Feel free to add me on Facebook - James Descombes


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey,

I move out in January too, I'm looking for a 5 a side team that will let me play. I'm female but I play in a men's 5 a side league now in the uk 

Is there any hope of this? Might be a deal breaker if i have to live without playing and watching! (my teams Blackpool, we are never on telly!)


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sexist, if you're good enough you can play. Just get in touch once you get here.



gemsy62 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I move out in January too, I'm looking for a 5 a side team that will let me play. I'm female but I play in a men's 5 a side league now in the uk
> 
> Is there any hope of this? Might be a deal breaker if i have to live without playing and watching! (my teams Blackpool, we are never on telly!)


----------



## zulfiqar.halari (Nov 21, 2008)

I want to play football too. Please let me know where can I find friends to play football with.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not as fit as i used to be but i'd still love to kick the ball around, used to play for my college team but we weren't that good 

Where do you guys play usually? sorta have to rely on the metro for a bit longer


----------



## aartik (Feb 12, 2012)

Try duplays, they have a website and also a group on Facebook.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Any recommendations where I can buy a pair of boots in Dubai? Are the malls the best option?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, you can buy boots in the malls here... just seen a pair of F50s for 500 dirhams...87 quid


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheers Jay Dee


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

I move out 1st April and as well as watching the mighty Liverpool, will try to get involved in both 5 a side and 11 a side. A football release is a must.


----------



## gregkobe (Feb 19, 2012)

JPC said:


> We play 5's on a Thursday evening if you guys fancy it. Just get in touch when you arrive.
> 
> Cheers
> JP


Hey JP, I've been here a week and would be keen to get involved. Haven't played properly in a good few years but up for a laugh. Would be keen to know if I might be able to join you guys.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi i have just moved to Dubai looking to play some football.. Just looking for some people to have a kick about if anyone is interested? Or if anybody has something set up already? 

Si


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Simon and welcome to Dubai, this website will answer all your sporting needs:

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

our next game is the 1st March so send me a PM closer to the tme and we'll get you along.



simon21 said:


> Hi i have just moved to Dubai looking to play some football.. Just looking for some people to have a kick about if anyone is interested? Or if anybody has something set up already?
> 
> Si


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

JPC said:


> our next game is the 1st March so send me a PM closer to the tme and we'll get you along.


Hello JPC, im not sure on how to pm on here but are you still playing thursday? if so could you send me the details? Would be great if i could come down..


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

JPC said:


> our next game is the 1st March so send me a PM closer to the tme and we'll get you along.


would love to get involved if there's any space.

Cheers,

James


----------



## jon76 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Willsy1,

I played in league 2 this season but i'm looking to join a vets team for next season as i'll be 36. I play right back, right mid or central defense.

What team do you play for and do you know of any teams looking for players?

Thanks for any help you can give.

Cheers



Willsy1 said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> I recommend going to a football match here but I'm pretty sure you won't want to go to many afterwards. The standard here is not what we're used to in the UK. It's very slow and some of the finishing is hillarious!
> 
> ...


----------

